# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας

## makisdim

Γειά σας. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιο βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας? Έχει βοηθηθεί κανείς από βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ironman

αν και παλιο το αρθρο εγω διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο ου λεγεται ξεπερνωντας το αγχος εχει μερικες καλες συμβουλες αλλα πρεπει να δουλεψεις πολυ και ευ ο ιδιος για να καταφερεις κατι η να ερθεις σε ενα καλυτερο επιπεδο θεωρειτικα τα λεει καλα το θεμα ειναι στην πραξη πως τα εφαρμοζεις

----------

